# My Stila Warehouse haul



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 27, 2008)

NM - images gone.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2008)

Woo! I'm so jealous!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Woo! I'm so jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seriously next year I'm taking orders. This was too easy! I loved that I didn't have to wait in line two hours like last year. I'll be selling some of the eyeshadows/duos.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 27, 2008)

WOW!!!!  That is such a fabulous haul!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 27, 2008)

Lucky lady! Enjoy!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 27, 2008)

What a nice haul!


----------



## adored (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm jealous! Let me know if you decide you don't want to keep all of the eye shadows. I'd be glad to take some off your hands.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 27, 2008)

Everything looks so pretty!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 27, 2008)

awesome haul!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanx ladies!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## Debbie (Apr 28, 2008)

I was tempted to go, but I didn't know anyone who went previously, so I wasn't sure what the experience was like, and if they would even have good stuff.  Thank you so much for posting this, because now I know to go next year!  The eyeshadows totally make it worth it!  

Can you please give more detail on what the day was like (i.e., what time did you arrive, what were the lines like...were there a lot of good products (good ranges of eyeshadows/lipglosses) etc?  I would love to hear more.  Meanwhile, I'll live vicariously through your experience.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Debbie* 

 
_I was tempted to go, but I didn't know anyone who went previously, so I wasn't sure what the experience was like, and if they would even have good stuff. Thank you so much for posting this, because now I know to go next year! The eyeshadows totally make it worth it! 

Can you please give more detail on what the day was like (i.e., what time did you arrive, what were the lines like...were there a lot of good products (good ranges of eyeshadows/lipglosses) etc? I would love to hear more. Meanwhile, I'll live vicariously through your experience._

 
Hi Debbie, this was my second time going to the warehouse sale.  Last year I stood in line over 2 hours, bought only 3 items (Stila was new to me), my friend that I went with got some great deals.

This year, I went by myself. I got there about 11:15 am and stood in line less than thirty minutes. They let 1- 15 people in as people left. Once inside it was quite tame. The tables are set up like a maze, you don't have to stay in a line.  You are given plastic bags as many as you need. The people working the sale are very nice, I asked about a couple of things from my list.  I talked to one of my friends, on cell phone, the whole time. I had a CP (custom purchase) list for two other people. They had fantastic deals and by the time I got there the prices had been reduced, the Eyeshadow packages were originally $75 for 13/14. They never run out of stock.  I would say prices ranged from $6 - $50. Hope that help. PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## Odette (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## Debbie (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you so much, that definitely helps!  I'm glad this stuff happens in Southern Cal!


----------



## lustrare (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, that looks gorgeous! I didn't know of the sale! When was it? I can't believe I missed it.


EDIT//

Nevermind, haha. I guess this is what I get for not reading blogs for a week. I had a tennis game, too.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adored* 

 
_I'm jealous! Let me know if you decide you don't want to keep all of the eye shadows. I'd be glad to take some off your hands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually sold 13 of them. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## 121784 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_



_

 
i'm SO jealous.  just wondering, what lipglaze is in that picture?  it's so pretty!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *121784* 

 
_i'm SO jealous. just wondering, what lipglaze is in that picture? it's so pretty!_

 
Don't be, they'll have another sale.  Apricot.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 30, 2008)

u better WORK IT girl! LoL great haul


----------



## User40 (May 1, 2008)

What a fantastic haul. Lucky you!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_u better WORK IT girl! LoL great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Right!?! I have so much to play with now.


----------

